

Hover.css – A collection of CSS3-powered hover effects - ninebrows
https://ianlunn.github.io/Hover/

======
Exuma
I really love the border transitions. These are actually a breath of fresh air
from most CSS animations I see posted.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018240)

------
liamcurry
This is really great. Thanks for posting.

------
bennieKan
Ah sweet!

